# supporting membership



## chrisinestes (Feb 21, 2015)

So, I just became a HMEM supporting member for a year... $19.95... I'd have done that earlier, but I didn't know it was an option. 

No more ads! Now the forums load in about 3 seconds instead of 30 seconds! woohoo1

Chris


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Feb 21, 2015)

chrisinestes said:


> So, I just became a HMEM supporting member for a year... $19.95... I'd have done that earlier, but I didn't know it was an option.
> 
> No more ads! Now the forums load in about 3 seconds instead of 30 seconds! woohoo1
> 
> Chris



Good for you... The one thing the website lacks is mailing address for old fashioned folk


----------



## gus (Feb 21, 2015)

chrisinestes said:


> So, I just became a HMEM supporting member for a year... $19.95... I'd have done that earlier, but I didn't know it was an option.
> 
> No more ads! Now the forums load in about 3 seconds instead of 30 seconds! woohoo1
> 
> Chris




Hi Chris,

Share with you. Was wondering why HMEM came on so fast.


----------



## RobWilson (Feb 28, 2015)

chrisinestes said:


> So, I just became a HMEM supporting member for a year... $19.95... I'd have done that earlier, but I didn't know it was an option.
> 
> No more ads! Now the forums load in about 3 seconds instead of 30 seconds! woohoo1
> 
> Chris




Odd , I pay zero ,naff all , zilch  and dont see any adds and the forum loads in a second .

So what are you paying for ?

Rob


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Feb 28, 2015)

RobWilson said:


> Odd , I pay zero ,naff all , zilch  and dont see any adds and the forum loads in a second .
> 
> So what are you paying for ?
> 
> Rob



You're paying for goodwill, maintaining site when ad revenues may not be sufficient. Perhaps pertinent question should be, should the forum be ad free to non-supporting members?


----------



## RobWilson (Feb 28, 2015)

TorontoBuilder said:


> Perhaps pertinent question should be, should the forum be ad free to non-supporting members?




Seriously !  , Did you  read my post ?  or should I spell it out "I am a non-supporting member "  and I dont see any adds ,  The OP said "No more ads!" ,,WERE ARE THE ADDS !!


So to answer your irrelevant  question , it is add free for non-supporting members .


----------



## /// (Feb 28, 2015)

Did you read his post? You have turned one way when you should have turned the other.
What he asked means the opposite of what you took from it. Try reading it again.
Out of interest, what do you see here?


----------



## chrisinestes (Feb 28, 2015)

Super awesome for RobWilson... He doesn't see adds. But does he see ads? :hDe:

To be completely honest, if my $20 wouldn't have eliminated the ads I saw, I probably wouldn't have paid up.

Chris


----------



## /// (Feb 28, 2015)

I won't mention then that there is a user setting to disable the adverts without needing to be a supporting member ;D
This fact is the basis of TB's question.


----------



## chrisinestes (Feb 28, 2015)

/// said:


> I won't mention then that there is a user setting to disable the adverts without needing to be a supporting member ;D
> This fact is the basis of TB's question.


 
Well slap my knee and call me Shirley! oh:

Chris


----------



## barnesrickw (Feb 28, 2015)

iPad app has one little add at the bottom, but if the money can help defray costs to operate  may be able to find an extra $20.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Mar 1, 2015)

RobWilson said:


> Seriously !  , Did you  read my post ?  or should I spell it out "I am a non-supporting member "  and I dont see any adds ,  The OP said "No more ads!" ,,WERE ARE THE ADDS !!
> 
> 
> So to answer your irrelevant  question , it is add free for non-supporting members .



Seriously? you asked what am I paying for? I answered. What I do like though is there is a blocking feature so I dont need to have snarky people read and respond to my posts. Bye bye


----------



## mcostello (Mar 1, 2015)

I see a woman looking to the left.


----------



## MachineTom (Mar 22, 2015)

When I was asked for the $20, it felt like it is a very small amount to pay for a site as good as this.

I am a member for many years of another group.They have never asked for a dime, but i know others beside myself that send the site owner $$ from time to time. Its just the right thing to do.

You can go to a restaurant and pay for the food and leave no tip. Or you can leave a tip of as much as you like. Your choice, I reward wait staff based on the food and service. A site like this is quite similar to the wait staff at a restaurant. 

Tp or not its up to you.


----------

